# First shot at Photoshop....



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 6, 2003)

This is kinda like a site logo I made. I know it's not tha greatest thing in the world but I'm proud I actually made something that looks decent.







Please let me know what you think and throw out some suggestions if you want. I don't really like the font... also I haven't checked how large the file is.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 6, 2003)

I saved it as a png-8 so it lost it's transparency ... oh well it's like 100k anyway ... I can get it down to 42k but that's still a lot..... hmm


----------



## Snowball (Jan 6, 2003)

a little simple, but not bad for a beginner. Try adding a drop shadow to the text, it will make things jump out more .


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 6, 2003)

cool I'll try that


----------



## Snowball (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's something I put together in 5 mins with a drop shadow thing (hey, I have no life)...

edit: it's 40K by the way


----------



## Trip (Jan 7, 2003)

Not too bad...


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 8, 2003)

I would rather keep the blue ... I love blue and your's wouldn't really match my site


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 10, 2003)

how about this?


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 10, 2003)

eeh... my site is too simple for a logo like that  www.dekster.com


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 12, 2003)

lol. Try doing a bevel on the text. Works wonders with type


----------



## habilis (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you should stick to php...


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 14, 2003)

Haha what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## senne (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *Here's something I put together in 5 mins with a drop shadow thing (hey, I have no life)...
> 
> edit: it's 40K by the way *



i like that logo more than the blue one. Try a brighter yellow than the text, and use that color for the Drop Shadow.


*Try adding a drop shadow to the text, it will make things jump out more . *

i was going to say that!


----------



## senne (Jan 18, 2003)

my try

maybe too "buissines-style"


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 19, 2003)

I like it


----------



## senne (Jan 20, 2003)

you may use it if you want


----------

